# szalonna (hungarian bacon)



## slimbo (Aug 5, 2013)

greeting to all,,sure glad i found this site,,been searching all day to find directions of making szalonna ,,,,a search sent me here which im glad of,,,,signing up to become member made me lose the page i was on it was another kind of szalonna,,im looking for the fire cooked dropping grease on bread version,,, any help would be greatly appreciated ,,,thank you all


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 5, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would you mind updating your profile to show the other SMF members where you are located?  Might meet a few neighbors.

You should sign up for Jeff's Free 5 day E-Course, and it's great!  This is chock full of great information....no matter what your experience level might be!

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums and some guidelines of how to interact within the forums. Off site links are not allowed here at SMF per Jeff. Not that you have done anything wrong....just a little bit of FYI for new members!

I did a search and came up with this for you.  Hope this is what you were looking for.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/61422/paprika-bacon

If you need help roaming around the forum...just holler.  I am happy to help where I can.

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Aug 5, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Aug 5, 2013)

Welcome to SMF!  This is the best place I know for sharing ideas on smoking, grilling, curing, etc.  There are plenty of friendly, knowledgeable folks who really enjoy helping one another.  When you can't find the answer you're looking for, just ask and someone here will have the answer.  

These might get you started on the search for what your after:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=szalonna

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=hungarian+bacon

Red


----------



## slimbo (Aug 6, 2013)

i just wanted to say thanks for all the friendly help i recieved getting more info than i was looking for and darn if iam gonna try those smoked cabbage rolls first love the site peace 2 all


----------



## pal23 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello everyone could some one tell me were the recipe is for szalonna its a Hungarian smoked type of bacon I think its pork belly more fat than bacon thanks

Pals23


----------



## gary s (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2015)

pal23 said:


> Hello everyone could some one tell me were the recipe is for szalonna its a Hungarian smoked type of bacon I think its pork belly more fat than bacon thanks
> Pals23






gary s said:


> *Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a pretty nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*
> 
> *Gary*




Ummm, this was from 2 years ago.... Snore, welcome To the party rumpelstiltskin's!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 22, 2015)

pal23 said:


> Hello everyone could some one tell me were the recipe is for szalonna its a Hungarian smoked type of bacon I think its pork belly more fat than bacon thanks
> Pals23


Look up pancetta, salo, lardo or guanciale recipes. Same process: curing, smoking, drying. It works for both back fat or belly.

Here is my take:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/181282/cold-smoking-season-2014-2015-pork-belly-two-ways


----------

